
Three Valued Structs - cosmojg
https://flak.tedunangst.com/post/three-valued-structs
======
vardump
A classic one; Microsoft's three value BOOL: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/api/winuser/n...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/win32/api/winuser/nf-winuser-getmessage)

Can return -1, FALSE and TRUE.

------
cosmojg
My favorite part of this article isn't the content but the author's clever
protest against JavaScript by way of progressive "dehancement." Simply disable
JavaScript, and the gratuitous loading bars disappear!

